# The Aussie Salesman



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A young Aussie lad moved to London and went to Harrods looking for a job.
The manager asked, "Do you have any sales experience?"

The young man answered, "Yeah, I was a salesman back home."

The manager liked the Aussie so he gave him the job. His first day on the
job was challenging and busy, but he got through it.

After the store was locked up, the manager came down and asked "OK, so how
many sales did you make today?"

The Aussie said "One."

The manager groaned and continued "Just one? Here in Harrods, our sales
people average 20 or 30 sales a day. How much was the sale for?"

"Â£108,637.64", the Aussie replied.

The manager choked and exclaimed "Â£108,637.64? What the hell did you sell
him?"

"Well, first I sold him a small fish hook, then a medium fish hook, and
then I sold him a new fishing rod. Then I asked him where he was going
fishing
and he said down at the coast so I told him he would need a boat, so we
went down to the boat department and I sold him that twin-engined Power
Cat.
Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so I took him
down
to Harrods car sales and I sold him a Cayenne "

The manager, incredulous, said "You mean to tell me....a guy came in here
to buy a fish hook and you sold him a boat and 4x4?"

"No, no, no......he came in here to buy a box of tampons for his wife and
I said........."Well, since your weekend's f*cked, you might as well go
fishing.""


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

